
Ask HN: Focus on one project or diversify your time? - laybak
There seems to be good reasons to do one or the other
======
bobblywobbles
Focus on one project, run with it for a few months, once you get tired, switch
to a new project. Feel free to go back if you ever are interested in something
you've worked on.

This is how my brain works, I don't follow a "recommended" or set path, I do
what I'm interested in. It depends on you as a person, there isn't a one size
fits all.

------
muzani
Take the path less taken. It pays off better, and is a good way to get lucky.

------
vinliao
Focus, but drop quickly if it becomes boring.

------
beamatronic
Focus on one and finish it.

